# Hormones or just human



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

--wasnt sure how to title this, but just wondering if I am the only one or does everyone go through spurts of hobbies?? I am gung-ho on one only to jump full force into the next hobby. 

As some of you may know, I am a very avid outdoors person. All of my recreation stems from the outdoors. I go through periods in which I fish every day sometimes twice a day, Or I am hunting non-stop for long periods such as bow hunting in the morning to grouse/pheasant hunt mid-day to return to my stand for the last hour and a half in the evenings and will continue on with this for many days in a row, I am very seasonal and as soon as hunting season is over I am digging out the ice fishing stuff and jumping on that band wagon, I fish a lot in the spring, then get into golfing, and now into tennis Havent fished much since first part of June except my Alaska trip, but I am so into tennis right now, except I am already starting to daydream about hunting! There isnt enough time in a day, Thank Goodness I get a lot of the fall off of work. 

I just wonder if I am crazy that I jump from one thing to the next only to go with it for as long as it holds my attention until the next thing comes along!!


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

nope perfectly normal because you love all outdoor activities, nothing wrong with that. On another note though it might be hard to keep up with you lol!


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm kind of the same way. I like EVERYTHING!!!! You obviously know what catches your attention the most though. Hunting ,and fishing for the most part. I love experimenting and doing LOTS of different things as well. As for my favorite things though. Roadracing, fishing, and hunting.


----------



## fishfanatic (Feb 18, 2007)

24 hrs in a day is not enough. I think they should speed up the cloning research so one of me could do all the work and family stuff and and the other me could fish and shoot all day! (guess which one would be the real me?) I was also an avid tennis player but haven't played for the last 2 years because my precious free time is given to fishing instead!


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Hey ER, waiting for the Alaska post! We're heading out there in a week.


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

Oh Hey Yeah, where do I post that? General Fishing? We had a great time. Maybe I will just post it in the womens section, It wasnt Michigan fishing, 

I will.

K


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Wherever you post it, I'll sniff it out!


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

You can't have to many memories and you don't want them all the same.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I'm hormonal....leave me alone, I'm going fishing! I love it! In truth it's probably human, but I'm gonna use it anyway. I do get less interested in fishing come fall. I just don't need one more interest during that season! It's hard enough to bow hunt in the am, look for birds in the afternoon and get back out for the evening hunt!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Just Human...I'm the same way!!! As the seasons change I just keep switching gears. Got a couple months of fishing left and then its time to get out the hunting gear. Then comes ice fishing. Then Spring Turkey Hunting and then pullin' out the whippin' poles...does it get any better? I think NOT!!!


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Hey ER nice to see you posting again thats cool I was wondering were you ran off to, I had no clue it would be tennis court:lol: I use to be the same way but I tried to tone it down a bit, I need to get a activity that gives me a little more of arobic activity fishing just dont give me much of a work out:lol:Cya Slick


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

Slick fishing said:


> Hey ER nice to see you posting again thats cool I was wondering were you ran off to, I had no clue it would be tennis court:lol: I use to be the same way but I tried to tone it down a bit, I need to get a activity that gives me a little more of arobic activity fishing just dont give me much of a work out:lol:Cya Slick


Yeah--I needed to get a more aerobic activity too! Got to start getting into shape for Alaska moose hunting!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

:lol::lol::lol: Oh girl.........this just cracks me up. You are not hormonal, and you are not just simply human. 

YOU'RE A FREAKIN ADDICT GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Why do you think we get along so well. We have a great understanding of each other. Heck, I've had my bow hutning stuff ready, tuned, check this, check that, all I need is openeing morning to come. 

I still think you're normal. :evil:


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

Thank You RL but maybe I am LITTLE CONCERNED if you say we are alike haha.. No really thanks for that reassurance. I Like the way WE are


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

ERnurse said:


> Thank You RL but maybe I am LITTLE CONCERNED if you say we are alike haha.. No really thanks for that reassurance. I Like the way WE are


 
Yeah....WE ARE PERFECT!!!!!


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Joe Archer said:


> Lord have mercy on my soul! I love the smell of estrogen in the morning!
> <----<<<


<----<<<


----------

